# VirtualBox Fullscreen



## grimgent (Nov 10, 2013)

I have FreeBSD 9.2 i386 installed in VirtualBox. When I try to switch to fullscreen, the desktop is too tall. My screen specs are: 1366x768-60Hz. I have these settings in my xorg.conf file:

```
HorizSync 24.0-83.0
VertRefresh 50.0-76.0
Depth 24
Modes "1024x768"
```

I also have these in my rc.conf:

```
vboxguest_enable="YES"
vboxservice_enable="YES"
```

Well, if fits, but the everything is stretched out. x(

```
Depth 24
Mode "1366x768"
HorizSync 24.0-83.0
VerRefresh 50.0-76.0
```


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 11, 2013)

Are these all on the guest?  Please show the entire xorg.conf.


----------



## grimgent (Nov 13, 2013)

*Solved*

I was able to fix my problem by following the instructions on this site
http://blog.davekoelmeyer.co.nz/2010/03/31/freebsd-8-0-x86-and-kde4-full-screen-in-virtualbox-3-1-4/


----------

